# Saving Sunterra SunOptions



## Spence (Jun 23, 2006)

Avoid the last minute rush.

Plan early! To save 100% of your 2006 SunOptions you
must contact us by June 30, 2006. You may save your
SunOptions in one of the following ways:
• Log into the Members Area of www.sunterra.com
• Submit your request by e-mail at clubsun@sunterra.com
• Contact us by phone at 877.Club.Sun or
• Fax your request to 702.543.4772

Other Important Dates
Tuesday, July 4............................................................Office closed
Thursday, August 31........................................50% Savings deadline
Tuesday, October 31........................................25% Savings deadline
(Oct 31 is the last day to use 2006 SunOptions toward 2007 II exchange.)


----------

